# Cats with Pacesetters



## biffman (Jul 1, 2009)

Hi all, has anyone ever put high flow cats on Pacesetter headers before. I have seen some on Ebay that show after market ones. I have heard of some welding them in on the extensions, has any been successful doing this and if so what kind can you get perhaps off Ebay and what size does a person need for the 06 gto. I have seen high flow cats on urbanworx.com that are made by Pacessetter part # PAC-80-0066 for 2.5 inch has anyone used these if not can anyone recommend some cheap ones that would work fine for me.:cheers


----------



## biffman (Jul 1, 2009)

Anyone ?


----------



## 6point0 goat (Aug 1, 2009)

was wondering the same thing.....anyone chime in on this??


----------

